# Group rides in San Francisco area



## elia57 (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi,

I'm looking for some group rides in the SF area. Does anyone know of rides that start in SF? I would be up for either road or mountain rides. I would like to go ride starting around 7am M-F so that I can be at work around 10am.

Thanks!


----------



## Woofer (Nov 18, 2004)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=56910


----------



## elia57 (Apr 27, 2006)

*That doesn't answer my question...*

Thanks for the reply, but I already know a handful of rides, and I like to go out searching for new ones. What I was really asking was this- are there any groups that go out riding throughout the week? I would like to do some group rides that start in or near SF.


----------



## junglejesus (Nov 20, 2005)

Team Mcguire runs an awesome club ride that usually leaves from sausalito area. Great eklectic group, that really makes for some awesome conversation for the rides. I am on there race team and will usually join there club rides because of there wide range of people who show up. some times its only 6 riders other times its alot more, but no matter how many show up I allways leave with a smile and the drive home allways seems so stressless. Email me and I will keep you up to date on when we do them.


----------

